# Patience



## Neophytus

Hi, 

How could we say in correct Tagalog something like :

*A controled patience may satisfy your curiosity. *

Or in French, if my English was not correct :

*Une patience maîtrisée saura sans doute satisfaire votre curiosité. *


Thanks in advance.


----------



## DotterKat

My suggestions, with some poetic license:


Ang madunong na pag-titimpi ay magbibigay kaluguran sa mapagtanong na pag-iisip.

Sa pamamagitan ng tamang katiyagaan, bawat tanong ay may kasagutan.

Kaginhawahan sa mapagtanong na pag-iisip ang hantungan ng mainam na pagsisyasat.

Ang tama at matiyagang pamamaraan ang magtutuwid sa bawat pagliligalig.

Walang hahadlang sa paglalakbay ng mapagusisang kaisipan tungo sa tamang kasagutan kung kaakabay ay ang angkop at matiyagang pamamaraan.

Bawat (bagabag/katanungan/bugtong) ay kayang supilin ng matwid at matiyagang pagsisinop.


----------



## Wacky...

Patience can be translated to "*pasensya*" (came from the spanish _paciencia_)

Sapat na pasensya ang makapagbibigay sa iyo ng kapanatagan/kapalagayan sa iyong pag-uusisa.

Kind of a direct translation but the wording is ok.
Here's the same sentence with "sans doute" inserted.

Ang sapat na pasensya ay _walang dudang_ makapagbibigay sa iyo ng kapanatagan sa iyong pag-uusisa.

sans doute = walang duda
You can also replace _walang dudang_ with _tiyak na_, meaning "certainly."

PS: I wonder how the french "patience" is pronounced. Should I pronounce the 't' with the 's' sound?


----------



## mataripis

Neophytus said:


> Hi,
> 
> How could we say in correct Tagalog something like :
> 
> *A controled patience may satisfy your curiosity. *
> 
> Or in French, if my English was not correct :
> 
> *Une patience maîtrisée saura sans doute satisfaire votre curiosité. *
> Ang mataas na pagpapaumanhin ay makalulugod sa matanong na isipan.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------

